# Tv and internet!



## pamiehamie (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello  
Just wondering if anyone has info on broadband packages in Cyprus. 
Such as which is the best server to go with? 
Prices? 
And do you get the same channels as back home or is there anyway of getting them.

Thank you


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, we are with cyta, you will need at least 8mgb for you to recieve uk channels, we subscribe to filmon, which also allows you to record for 10 hours, I am able to use the ipad, laptop, and watch tv at once, you will always get a little slow time, but up to now very pleased, costs us 61 euros a month, sounds a lot but compared to what we payed for sky at home it's good, I can also get bbc iplayer, itv player, 4od,


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

8Mb is a good speed to have and becoming the norm. If you take Primetel's Telephone/Internet/mobile package it's only €33 per month.

Services like viewtelly.com Watch UK Television (TV) Online for free in Cyprus and across the world will give you access to as many channels as you could possibly need unless you are insane.

If you want to use iPlayer and other replay services you will need a VPN to give you a UK IP address. Everybody with a VPN thinks that their's is the best so recommendations aren't very meaningful. They should only cost a few Euro's a month and most give free trials to make sure they work OK for you. There are free VPN's but they'll plague you with adverts in the most annoying way.

Pete


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

This is something that I am also interested in knowing to, thankyou for the information x


----------



## pamiehamie (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh brilliant, thanks for the info. 
Doesn't sound to much compared to what we pay for Sky too. 
As long as I can get my Eastenders  

Thanks guys


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

I want my criminal minds Hannibal walking dead law and order, wanna be detective here lol.


----------



## Christo79 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey,

The fastest speeds and cheapest prices for internet are provided by Cablenet even though they have some problems of connections and they cannot serve the whole of Cyprus. Howeever their TV channels are limited. If not CYTA seems to be the most reliable broadband provider and also with the biggest range of TV channels. Depending on where you live check if the providers can serve you. Also there are a couple of comparison websites for internet/tv packages and prices available and if you google you can probably find them.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> 8Mb is a good speed to have and becoming the norm. If you take Primetel's Telephone/Internet/mobile package it's only €33 per month.
> 
> Services like viewtelly.com Watch UK Television (TV) Online for free in Cyprus and across the world will give you access to as many channels as you could possibly need unless you are insane.
> 
> ...


use hula to block where you are and if the ads get on your nerves download adblocker and away you go. you may need to put a uk postcode in for iplayer and it wont cost you anything


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

pamiehamie said:


> Oh brilliant, thanks for the info.
> Doesn't sound to much compared to what we pay for Sky too.
> As long as I can get my Eastenders
> 
> Thanks guys


You can get Eastenders without any trouble, but Sky may be a problem. FilmOn doesn't have the Sky channels (at least not for free, not sure if you can get them with subscription). However, if you surf around, you can nearly always find a site somewhere that is live-streaming Sky, Eurosport etc


----------



## geoff2 (Sep 30, 2012)

One thing to remember is that you can't sign up for Primetel, who probably have a cheaper internet package, unless you can give them a Cyta landline number. If you can't give them a number, you have to take out a Cyta subscription first, to get the number, then if you want another provider you have to then cancel the Cyta package.

Geoff2


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

geoff2 said:


> One thing to remember is that you can't sign up for Primetel, who probably have a cheaper internet package, unless you can give them a Cyta landline number. If you can't give them a number, you have to take out a Cyta subscription first, to get the number, then if you want another provider you have to then cancel the Cyta package.
> 
> Geoff2


Just to clarify:

You only need a landline number not a full internet package to transfer to Primetel whose packages are not probably cheaper but are *definitely *cheaper. I am paying €33 per month to Primetel replacing my approx €50 CYTA charge and I have mobile included too.

Pete


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

What are people's thoughts on holitec and does anyone know if it covers Tala area as this is where we are going to be living. Me and John just saw an add for it In Cyprus living.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Maisiesmum said:


> What are people's thoughts on holitec and does anyone know if it covers Tala area as this is where we are going to be living. Me and John just saw an add for it In Cyprus living.


I know of a few people using Holitec who are happy with their service. They are in locations without phone lines which would be restrictively expensive to have installed. I have tried to get them to commit for us and on both occasions Digby has said he will be able to provide service and would get back to me in a couple of months. I am still waiting some years later. 

Their current price list if it is up to date seems rather high to me. They seem to want €99 per month for 8 Mb broadband and an installation charge up to €256. I am paying €33 to Primetel for phone, broadband and mobile. I do not know what Primetel's current installation charge is.

I would imagine that they can provide service in Tala but only they can tell you for sure.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Maisiesmum said:


> What are people's thoughts on holitec and does anyone know if it covers Tala area as this is where we are going to be living. Me and John just saw an add for it In Cyprus living.


Holitec is one of many wireless providers. If you look at references in different forums they are very mixed

Here is their coverage map

Our Network

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

for what it's worth, have a look at SkyGo (need a VPN for this), which you can get for (I think) 5GBP extra on a Sky UK account and run on up to 3 other devices. We've installed Sky in the house we bought for our student son, I have SkyGo on my laptop here in KSA, my wife has it on a PC in Cyprus & our daughter has it on her laptop in Brighton. You can then access whatever package you've got in the UK- I call that good value!
We use my My ExpatNet as our VPN- for 7GBP/month you can have that on up to 3 mobile devices


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Holitec is one of many wireless providers. If you look at references in different forums they are very mixed
> 
> Here is their coverage map
> 
> ...


We use Holitec in St Georges because they have a repeater mast about 200m away from us! Always found them very good


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Some interesting comments on here. I am moving to Cyprus in January and am considering using internet protocol television (IPTV) using a set top box connected to my TV. Assuming that the chances of me residing in a cable network area are little I will need a internet connection with a generous monthly data allowance. I have looked at the CYNET and Primetel sites but they seem to mention speed but not what their respective package data caps are.

Anyone know?

As an aside, I travel to some fairly strict countries who manage their Internet rigourously and also are subject to telecom monopolies. They will not let you use VOIP. I have never had a problem using witopia. I use it on my iphone as well as my computers and can appear to be in one of many countries.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

mikehump3 said:


> Some interesting comments on here. I am moving to Cyprus in January and am considering using internet protocol television (IPTV) using a set top box connected to my TV. Assuming that the chances of me residing in a cable network area are little I will need a internet connection with a generous monthly data allowance. I have looked at the CYNET and Primetel sites but they seem to mention speed but not what their respective package data caps are.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> As an aside, I travel to some fairly strict countries who manage their Internet rigourously and also are subject to telecom monopolies. They will not let you use VOIP. I have never had a problem using witopia. I use it on my iphone as well as my computers and can appear to be in one of many countries.


There is no limit in download in any of the big providers. Also no restrictions about VoIP. Cyprus has no monopoly on telecom, even it the wires are state owned (Cyta)
I use VoIP using a Wireless provider without any problems. We can't get any landline so it is our only option

Anders


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Once again Anders - TVM

Regards

MIke


----------

